# Haze, Kush, Skunk, etc. What's the difference?



## WoldofWeedcraft (Feb 17, 2009)

Ok so I have what is probably a dumb question. You hear a lot of people throwing out these names (e.g. haze, kush, skunk) just referring to some killer bud. I've also seen people refer to a plant's pheno saying "that looks like some kush" or "I like the way haze strains taste." So to sum up...what the hell do all these names mean? How could you tell if a plant was a kush strain vs a haze just by the pheno? Or is it just a silly name that really means nothing? Afterall, whoever named them in the first place had to have got it from somewhere.


----------



## REEFS (Feb 17, 2009)

Is this a serious question???


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Feb 17, 2009)

REEFS said:


> Is this a serious question???


Well yea. You hear a lot of slang thrown around on the streets especially. I mean I'm sure you've heard someone refer to some killer bud as hydro when they had no clue what medium was used. Breeders are using the names for specific phenos, I'm just curious if there's actually a pheno that goes with a name like kush or if it's just slang bullshit.


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Feb 17, 2009)

I mean I picked up some trainwreck one time, and the guy tells me it's a haze strain and he thinks hazes taste better. I'm just trying to clarify WTF he means.


----------



## powerisknowlege (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm with you too on this one. Would love to know


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Feb 17, 2009)

+ rep to whoever has a definitive answer.


----------



## DownOnWax (Feb 17, 2009)

WoldofWeedcraft said:


> + rep to whoever has a definitive answer.


 
I know there is a difference between Indica an Sativa plants and I think Haze, Kush, and Skunk are subsets of the two.

Ex: Like Master Kush is an Indica Strain

or

Purple Haze is a Sativa strain.


You can get a lot of information on Wikipedia if you look them up.

Here:

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kush_(cannabis) 

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cannabis


----------



## cali-high (Feb 17, 2009)

they are breeds from all over the world...indica from afghanistan and sativas from thailand and all over...

different strains with different genectics...

your question is not a dumb question but i doubt you wou;d understand LOL because sometimes its hard for me to understand certain traits ect


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Feb 17, 2009)

cali-high said:


> they are breeds from all over the world...indica from afghanistan and sativas from thailand and all over...
> 
> different strains with different genectics...
> 
> your question is not a dumb question but i doubt you wou;d understand LOL because sometimes its hard for me to understand certain traits ect


I actually know a lot about genetics. Indica, sativa, and ruderalis are the three species of cannabis that I'm familiar with. But names like kush, which originates in India (Kush mountains, Hindu Kush, etc) are I'm assuming associated with the cannabis that originated there. But say for the consumer (seed shopper) how would you know if you got ripped. I mean if Train Wreck was originally a haze or if you bought Orange Kush. How could a consumer just look at it and say "Oh yea that's some kush alright." Are there any characteristics that define a haze? I mean I've smoked quite a few strains and they all have different charactaristics. But I guess it would just take experience to know if your seed vendor ripped you by giving you some cheap bagseed.


----------



## grape swisha (Feb 17, 2009)

WoldofWeedcraft said:


> I actually know a lot about genetics. Indica, sativa, and ruderalis are the three species of cannabis that I'm familiar with. But names like kush, which originates in India (Kush mountains, Hindu Kush, etc) are I'm assuming associated with the cannabis that originated there. But say for the consumer (seed shopper) how would you know if you got ripped. I mean if Train Wreck was originally a haze or if you bought Orange Kush. How could a consumer just look at it and say "Oh yea that's some kush alright." Are there any characteristics that define a haze? I mean I've smoked quite a few strains and they all have different charactaristics. But I guess it would just take experience to know if your seed vendor ripped you by giving you some cheap bagseed.


haha that would be fucked if they just threw us some bagseed


----------



## Jobo (Feb 18, 2009)

Heres the best description i can give off my head.

Haze - Long flowering sativa known for its complex high. 

Kush - Mostly Indica strains that usually come from the hindu kush mountains. Uniqiue kush taste/smell

Skunk - mostly sativa hybrid that produces very odorous buds that smell almost exactly like a skunk.

Usually on the streets, the names dont mean shit because people try to make there bud sound better than yours.


----------



## mrheadie (Feb 18, 2009)

i get this from my buddies all the time "strain? wtf dude? stop with all the different strain bs. it just some headies" and so on and so forth. what these are is just names of certian strains that have been created by breeders. most of what you see from reputable seedbanks is "stable" genetics. meaning its been breed back for several generations to create a strain that'll grow uniform. as far as "phenos", they are different traits that a plant will show. so if you have a "haze"x"kush" cross, some plants might resemble the mother, some the father, and some will be different then both(all different phenos). i know their are some holes in my analogy, but its early and i haven't had my coffee yet! hope this helps.


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Feb 18, 2009)

Jobo said:


> Heres the best description i can give off my head.
> 
> Haze - Long flowering sativa known for its complex high.
> 
> ...


Based on what I've smoked and what I've been told, your description sounds pretty accurate. The trainwreck I smoked was definately more sativa and had a distinct flavor to it, and he called it a haze. I remember smoking some AK 47 a while back and it was a similar sativa, very distinct smell and taste can't even explain it.


----------



## Hobbes (Feb 18, 2009)

While all are dogs, a Chiwawa, a Labador Retriever and a Pit Bull all look different, sound different when they bark, and if you slap each one upside the head each will fuck you up in their own particular way.

Not so much the Lab but the Chiwawa would be pissed.

.

Each strain evolved differently according to it's environment around the world - Sativas in the tropics with long flowering periods because of the warm year round temperature, Indicas where it's colder with a shorter growing season requires a shorter flowering period for the strain to survive. Strains at high altitudes near the equator get lots of UVB, affects the trichs differently and they'd evolve to produce a different mix of cannaboids than a strain that evolved along the north western coast of North America, where it's wet with a shorter growing season.

As for phenos, think of children in a family - two girls have the same two parents but don't look exactly alike, one might be athletic and smart while the other is clumsy and stupid (bet you thought I'd say athletic and short). When they grew up if both had children with the same man the athletic daughter may have more chance have athletic children than the clumsy women becuase of passed genes. 

So if you want to have athletic children you may have a better chance with the athletic girl = breeding phenos within a strain for the traits that you want your new strain to have. A good example of this is Bubblegum - it was brought to Europe where Serious developed the sativa pheno and TH developed the indica, both through inbreeding. 


.



.


----------



## mrheadie (Feb 18, 2009)

i dont believe trainwreck has any haze in it. it is a sativa dom plant, i think its 65/35. it's sappose to be mexi/lowland thia crossed with any afgani. this is what ive read in the past.


----------



## jonblazing (May 30, 2009)

Hobbes said:


> While all are dogs, a Chiwawa, a Labador Retriever and a Pit Bull all look different, sound different when they bark, and if you slap each one upside the head each will fuck you up in their own particular way.
> 
> Not so much the Lab but the Chiwawa would be pissed.
> 
> ...


Very nicely explained. I thought I would enlighten them but you did a good job with the dog analogy. These names are mostly for growers and seedbanks to keep track and categorize strains depending on origins, flavors, scents, feeling of highs, etc. For anyone with much experience you know well these traits can vary greatly. Finding and keeping desired traits around for different wants or needs is done this way by growers.


----------



## Cyproz (May 30, 2009)

is there smells involved with the kush, haze and skunk?
like if someone says to me " this is some godzilla kush" should i be expecting a stone, high? fruity taste? spicy taste?
same with haze and skunk?


----------



## 1kooguy (May 30, 2009)

Have a look: http://strainreview.com/northern-lights/


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (May 30, 2009)

1kooguy said:


> Have a look: http://strainreview.com/northern-lights/


Hey thanks, that's a bad ass site. +rep


----------



## motorboater (May 30, 2009)

Cyproz said:


> is there smells involved with the kush, haze and skunk?
> like if someone says to me " this is some godzilla kush" should i be expecting a stone, high? fruity taste? spicy taste?
> same with haze and skunk?


based on experience, kush genetics generally have the same subtle aroma. It may smell a little bit different, but to the trained nose you can definately smell the kush. 

Kush also seems to have it's own unique indica structure.

Identification comes with experience. I couldn't point out Haze or Skunk genetics.


----------



## pmgbns (May 30, 2009)

Cyproz said:


> is there smells involved with the kush, haze and skunk?
> like if someone says to me " this is some godzilla kush" should i be expecting a stone, high? fruity taste? spicy taste?
> same with haze and skunk?


Depends on the genetics. I've never heard of Godzilla kush, but I have smoked Master Kush, that was amazing, second best smoke ever, next to white widow. 

Orange kush smells and taste just like Oranges. Lemon Skunk has a skunk smell with lemon taste. But unless you are getting your stuff from a dispenserary you probably aren't getting what you think your getting. 

Sativa are for the most part head highs with a hazy feel. Like Super silver haze.

Indica for the most part is couchlock highs. 

Of course you have strains that have different %'s of of sativa or Indica with some having the perfect blend of both.

Check out 

www.thefreshscent.com

click under medical Marijuana they have a few good reviews of some strains.

I like Strainreview.com better tho.


----------



## jonblazing (May 30, 2009)

Cyproz said:


> is there smells involved with the kush, haze and skunk?
> like if someone says to me " this is some godzilla kush" should i be expecting a stone, high? fruity taste? spicy taste?
> same with haze and skunk?


From my experience haze's have a metallic sweet flower smell, kush's have a earthy/mossy berry, grape, even fuel like scent, and skunk, well obv. All strains will vary and be a little different, so you just have to investigate to find what to expect.


----------



## motorboater (May 30, 2009)

dudes, StrainReview is a JOKE

seriously, look at what they have listed for Purple Trainwreck http://strainreview.com/purple-trainwreck/

that is some SHITTY bud, which almost looks like it's been infested with mold

It isn't Purple Trainwreck in the slightest. I have the real deal, and it looks nothing like that crap.


----------



## pmgbns (May 30, 2009)

motorboater said:


> dudes, StrainReview is a JOKE
> 
> seriously, look at what they have listed for Purple Trainwreck http://strainreview.com/purple-trainwreck/
> 
> ...



Can you post a pic of your Purp Trainwreck? The stuff on Strainreview does look shitty but sometimes you can't tell. I like whats written about it. personally I've had a swag thats looked worse and got me higher than some dank.


----------



## Tangerine Sky (May 30, 2009)

There is a slight difference in potency, THC content, tastes, smells, mostly the way the plant grows or is grown, such as hydroponically grown Sativa or Indica. 

There is a definite difference in your high-grade trees but, I wouldn't know some dank haze from some fire kush. I mean until that total flashback/relapse I just had a few seconds ago. Now it all makes sense to me. No lie. Lol.

Juicy Fruit <3


----------



## Tangerine Sky (May 30, 2009)

pmgbns said:


> Can you post a pic of your Purp Trainwreck? The stuff on Strainreview does look shitty but sometimes you can't tell. I like whats written about it. personally I've had a swag thats looked worse and got me higher than some dank.



Lol, Just be aware of the fact that people lace shit all the time.


----------



## motorboater (May 30, 2009)

pmgbns said:


> Can you post a pic of your Purp Trainwreck? The stuff on Strainreview does look shitty but sometimes you can't tell. I like whats written about it. personally I've had a swag thats looked worse and got me higher than some dank.


Yeah, I could.

Probably wont get around to doing it until the weekend is over though.


----------



## natrone23 (May 30, 2009)

pmgbns said:


> Can you post a pic of your Purp Trainwreck? The stuff on Strainreview does look shitty but sometimes you can't tell. I like whats written about it. personally I've had a swag thats looked worse and got me higher than some dank.


Purplewreck from reserva privada seeds via attitude


----------



## motorboater (May 30, 2009)

natrone23 said:


> Purplewreck from reserva privada seeds via attitude


Yup, those def. have the proper bud structure.


----------



## Cebucannabis (Feb 4, 2015)

For the sake of a clear answer:

Kush - indica or indica dominant weed
Skunk - sativa or sativa dominant weed

Haze is just a sativa dominant strain made in the 70s and became a parent of several later strains, mostly sativa dominant


----------



## BAMS (Feb 4, 2015)

Cebucannabis said:


> For the sake of a clear answer:
> 
> Kush - indica or indica dominant weed
> Skunk - sativa or sativa dominant weed
> ...


old post mate, think OP might have been carted away in a hurst.


----------



## DrunkenRampage (Feb 4, 2015)

I get asked all the time what strains i grow, i always reply "greenbud"


----------

